# TiVo brings TV shows to the iPod and PSP



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen this?

Is this purely a US service or is it UK as well? I'm not sure to be honest.

http://www.pspworld.co.uk/article.php?category_id=1&article_id=155


> US-based company, TiVo, has launched a service for transferring recorded TV programmes to the video iPod or Sony PlayStation Portable (PSP) multimedia devices.
> 
> Building on the TiVoToGo solution it launched back at the beginning of the year, software has been designed that can encode standard programmes such that they can be moved to the portable devices in the necessary smaller format.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd guess that, given this quote in the article:



> it will only be available to TiVo's current Series2 subscribers as an extension of the current technology


its a US only thing, as they're the only ones with Series2 boxes.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

You can do this with a UK Series 1 box, but you can't talk about it in this forum and it's quite a long winded affair (I do it so I can watch Spanish Football whilst on the strider at the gym!!).

Wish we had TiVoToGo, then it'd be a simple affair!!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

One of the biggest inconveniences is that you can't easily shrink and convert it to MP4 on the TiVo before transferring it to your off-box archive. Having to archive it before you can shrink and convert it is a slow process.

However, it looks quite good on my video iPod. I know that people dismiss the video iPod as a waste of time compared to a 'proper' video player. However, I have no trouble carrying my iPod around with me, while I would never carry an Archos, etc, to the same extent. Both might be nice, but one would never replace the other.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

"You can do this with a UK Series 1 box...and it's quite a long winded affair..."

Not on the Mac!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Anndra said:


> "You can do this with a UK Series 1 box...and it's quite a long winded affair..."
> 
> Not on the Mac!


Which? Not long-winded, or not possible.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Not clear


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

worm said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> Is this purely a US service or is it UK as well? I'm not sure to be honest.


No new features from TiVo are or will be available to the UK as things stand. US only I'm afraid.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

iankb said:


> Which? Not long-winded, or not possible.


Not long-winded. Cheek.

There's a lovely new tool we can't talk about that goes straight to iTunes. Very nice.


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

Anndra said:


> Not long-winded. Cheek.
> 
> There's a lovely new tool we can't talk about that goes straight to iTunes. Very nice.


What's this software called? PM me if necessary


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

yes Anndra do tell us more!


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

I think this is the wrong forum for such things, check the sig!


----------

